# Tunnels And Propane



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Once again I was on the Trailer Life Forum and decided to direct my question here. 
We are from RI and are leaving for our first "big" trip of the season. We are going to New Hampshire for the weekend and will be traveling through Boston and going through the tunnels. We have always gone through the tunnels with our propane tanks and my understanding was that we could do so as long as the tanks were shut off. Am I correct in that statement? 
Any feedback would be greatly apprecitaed!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That is correct. You are allowed to travel through the tunnels as long as the tank valves are shut off. I suspect there are places that do not even like that, but I have not seen one. Any of our fire-fighters can probably elaborate for us.....

Jared


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The tunnel in Boston does not prohibit campers and I don't recall a notice telling you to have them shut off. I usually go the other way on 128 just to avoid Boston.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I was on a business trip recnetly to NYC and rememeber seeing signs at some of the tunnels in NY (mainly near NYC) that stated that you had to have your tanks inspected prior to entering the tunnel...

not sure what they inspected...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> not sure what they inspected...
> [snapback]39191[/snapback]​


They inspect that they are turned off, they place a tag on the shut off, and the tag number is supposed to be recorded with your plate info.

Not sure what "they" are doing with all this information, though.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

As far as I know, the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel (895) and Ft. McHenry Tunnel (95) prohibit LP in any form.







Actually, there are no Haz Mats allowed. Everything must bypass the city and use the Francis Scott Key Bridge (695).

I know it is not Boston, but I figured I would throw it out there.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll chime in on this, I really don't think you need to have the LP on for the fridge at all. If you precool the fridge and put in cold items it will keep things frozen and cold for many hours. We drive 8 hours with ours off and still find the ice cream frozen and the temp in the fridge within the temp guidelines. Though you can do it, if you don't need to then I say turn it off and don't worry about tunnels and gas stations.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I'll chime in on this, I really don't think you need to have the LP on for the fridge at all. If you precool the fridge and put in cold items it will keep things frozen and cold for many hours. We drive 8 hours with ours off and still find the ice cream frozen and the temp in the fridge within the temp guidelines. Though you can do it, if you don't need to then I say turn it off and don't worry about tunnels and gas stations.
> [snapback]39221[/snapback]​


I keep some extra ice packs at home, just for this use.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you think about the damage a propane explosion would do in a tunnel, you can see the reason for them being off. As for the tunnels into NYC, No Haz Mat. also easier to go around the city than thru.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't speak for the Boston tunnels, but I do know the tunnels in Baltimore prohibit it. Also, if you going over the George Washington Bridge, you are limited to the upper level. (All Haz-Mat)

The best thing to do is to contact the MA. Department of Transportation, or the MA State Police prior to your departure, and ask them.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually Tim since 9-11 ALL trucks regardless of cargo must use upper level of George Washinton Bridge. We used to follow a haz mat route so you did not go under apts but do not any longer. I believe it says all trailers so that includes campers.

John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Personally, I'd rather go up to the Tappan Zee, than subject my truck and trailer to the GWB and Cross Bronx road surface


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh come on you dont't like the cross bronx expressway at night bouncing around trying to stay in a lane while the big rigs roar by on both sides.
















been there done that DW closes her eyes

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Had no problem when I was the big rig for 25 years.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would trust 2 rigs passing me on both sides than one moron talking on a cell and putting on makeup.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I would trust 2 rigs passing me on both sides than one moron talking on a cell and putting on makeup.
> 
> John
> [snapback]39371[/snapback]​


I never put on makeup and talk on the cell phone at the same time.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Personally, I'd rather go up to the Tappan Zee, than subject my truck and trailer to the GWB and Cross Bronx road surface


Have you been on the Cross Westchester Expressway (I-287) lately?? Not much different than the Cross Bronx Expressway. 6 lanes of traffic traveling on 3 lanes at 65 mph, all while the road is under perpetual construction. Having towed the trailer on both roads last summer, I actually prefer the GWB/CBE combination when traveling to or from Jersey with my Outback.

Though after the Henry Hudson Parkway wall collapse, when I went to Kearny two weeks ago, I took the Tappen Zee to the Palisades. (Wasn't towing.)



> Actually Tim since 9-11 ALL trucks regardless of cargo must use upper level of George Washinton Bridge. We used to follow a haz mat route so you did not go under apts but do not any longer. I believe it says all trailers so that includes campers.


I know that since 9/11/01, ALL trucks have been restricted to the upper deck, but, if I'm not mistaken, (and that is a distinct possibility), even prior to 9/11, all Haz-Mat was restricted to the upper deck on the GWB.

Actually, if your coming up Rt 46, and stay to the left, there is a single HazMat lane that puts right into the upper deck toll booth in an EZ-Pass lane....usually don't have much of a wait, and I choose this way even when not towing.

Tim

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have not been on 287 in Westhester for over a year. I have never been on any of the roads that do not accept truck traffic including Palisades, it has exits?

On the GW , you are right about trucks using the second lane from the right on the upper deck. Its been so long but I believe it was necesary only for flammable and such. We used to call it the red label route. Corrosive or poison etc did not have to follow if memory serves right. Now you have me thinkin, need to ask my father to see if I remember correctly.

The approach from 46 is easier on the nerves and usually less traffic.

Did you know if you were on 95 south thru the bronx and got off at Westchester Ave ( the first one and before the Throg necks split) follow the service road alongside and you can get back on after all the merging just before you reach Westchester Road again. Used the route around construction traffic

There are so many routes to take around here, none great.

John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I think the biggest differrence between cross bronx, and 287 in westchester is that they are trying to fix the road surface on 287.

I have only seen emergency crews working on the cross bronx.

I don't mind driving on the cross bronx, as long as I'm driving someone else's truck


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Man alive I'm glad I live on the West Coast in the Desert! Biggest problem I have is making sure the cows aren't grazing near the road ways or they're not herding cattle up a highway (yes it happens)!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think thats why Doug is going out soon.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I think thats why Doug is going out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Born and raised in NJ, but it is just getting too crowded for me.

I'm tired of the RT80 parking lot everyday


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Speaking of driving in NJ:

NJ Drivers Among the Worst

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cannot argue the facts. Just remember that this state is a main corridor for travelers especially trucks. New York state thruway to 17 to 95 to the Port s in NJ and NY and Phila for a large amount of trucks out of Canada. Major volume heading to the Northeast states use 95 or 80 thru NJ. Its not just the NJ residents. Just the facts.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> I never put on makeup and talk on the cell phone at the same time.


But if you are really talented you can speed in and out of traffic, on your cell phone, putting on make up, eating breakfast and disciplining your kids in the back seat all while checking your email!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, this thread sure took a wrong turn at the last exit before the tunnel. We are all quilty of one major highjack. Sorry Madden6. Did you find an answer to your original question?

Tim


----------

